# Tad Coffin or County?



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

County's fit high-withered horses quite well.

But you really need to try saddles to see what fits *your* horse AND you. County's tend to encourage a chair seat in some riders... I have one and struggle with that.


----------

